# Montgomery Wards



## BLStickley (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a Montgomery wards log splitter from the 80s and can not find any info on it anywhere and pictures, info, manuals ect. would bet great it is low profile has a briggs 8hp motor I can post a pic tomorrow if it will help thanks in advance!


----------



## Sears10/6 (Mar 3, 2014)

Any pic yet?


----------

